# Spiderman-3 sales.



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting article on the Blu release of Spiderman 3. I found it interesting that the same day release of the Gutiar Hero 3 video game is thought to have cut into Spidey's sales since they both are targeted towards the same demographics. Wasnt it Warner Bro. that said it is dangerous to depend on a gaming console for movie sales?

http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6497148.html


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Had a great weekend with my son watching Spiderman 3, 2 and 1 on BD. 

I was one of those that contributed to its sales. I'd be interested to know if any of the Spiderman BD sales compared with the total sales of Transformers on HD DVD.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/news/show/Sony/Disc_Sales/Disc_Sales:_Spider-Man_3_Spins_Record_First_Week_for_Sony/1155
It looks as if Sony is reporting 130,000 copies sold. I have no idea how accurate that number is coming from Sony, but you know that this movie is going to sell well. Just like Transformers, there is mass appeal to the Spiderman series and there are going to be many copies that will continue to move throughout the holidays.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Apparently Spiderman 3 had a marginally better box office draw than Transformers over the summer too. That surprised me with all the bad press SP3 got - it seemed universally reviled even among fans of the first two.

Upon second viewing I found it not so bad. If you liked the first two I found it was a suitable follow up and closure to the continuing Harry Osbourne sub-plot. I thought they could have explored Sandman's personal character a little more, his story involving his daughter and the early scenes with his wife were touching even if it was in a comic book kind of way.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

We got the SD version and I watched it tonight. It was OK to me. I know as it went on and on I kept wondering when it would end.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Have not found a link yet but on some other forums it is being reported that a Sony insider has stated that the 130,000 number includes the copies sold in the trilogy boxset also. If so it and Transformer sales are a toss up depending on whose numbers you believe.:heehee:


----------

